# smoking and driving



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I just had to run down the street real quick and figured I would try smoking a cigar while driving... Figured "hell I drive and smoke cigarettes all the time so it shouldn't be different" well I was wrong lol. I need to break some cig habits like constantly taking draws and need to get an ashtray and need to figure out how to crack my windows for it. Maybe I am making this too difficult and maybe smoking a smoke bomb like a LP9 is a little too much for a car ride. 

You guys have any advice?


----------



## Gheldan (Mar 22, 2014)

AuTechCoM said:


> Well I just had to run down the street real quick and figured I would try smoking a cigar while driving... Figured "hell I drive and smoke cigarettes all the time so it shouldn't be different" well I was wrong lol. I need to break some cig habits like constantly taking draws and need to get an ashtray and need to figure out how to crack my windows for it. Maybe I am making this too difficult and maybe smoking a smoke bomb like a LP9 is a little too much for a car ride.
> 
> You guys have any advice?


Well yeah the LP 9 produces a lot of smoke, but get a cigar cup holder ashtray (it is exactly as it sounds it is an ashtray with a foot to rest your cigar on that sits in your cup holder. Cracking the windows does help as well, other than that I can't think of anything. I usually only smoke short smokes when I'm driving something along the lines of a Illusione Rothschild or a Corona.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

This is a reason I have mostly driven cars with sun/moonroofs.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Get a Cigar Bobken from CBid..can put it in the cup holder or hang it from the window. Then crack the window about an inch and it'll pull the smoke out.


----------



## Lunicy (Apr 20, 2014)

Do it all the time in the truck. Crack the window, drive with one hand.


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

Guilty as well. In fact I prefer to smoke smoke bombs while driving so I can still smell the smoke and enjoy the flavor.
I just crack the driver side window a few inches, then the passenger side down halfway.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a 60 mile commute each way, so I smoke a lot in my car. I crack my window, AND the one behind me to pull the air through. I use an old travel mug in the cup holder for and ashtray. I've also found that rotating the cigar helps with an even burn hen the air is pulling through the window. Best piece of advice I've gotten is don't run your AC or heat with the internal circulation setting, the smoke goes into the filter and will reek long afterwards. Running the AC on outside air has not resulted in any problems for me though.


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

My commute is only 20-ish minutes, but a cigar really hits the spot on a nice day after being inside for 8 or so hours.

I was using one of those cupholder ashtrays, then recently upgraded to Stiny's car can. Has a clip that perfectly holds a cigar, in case you need to set it down.

I just crack both windows (any more and the wind affects the burn) and try to not puff like a madman. The burn is even more sensitive with that constant airflow.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Do it all the time. As Tobias noted - best is to crack driver's window and one behind you and it pulls the smoke right out and he is also right on with rotating the stick for an even burn as the air flow will cause an uneven one if you let it. I've had a long cup holder ashtray / holder that hangs off to the side of the cupholder allowing you to set down your cigar horizontally but that took up too much space and wasn't deep enough to hold ashes in wind gusts when opening and closing the car door so I switched to the Xikar Ash Can (usually $10 +/- on cbid) and that is perfect.
If you can keep the recirculate off and dump the ashes regularly it won't be too bad on the smell and they do make Febreze for cars.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

I do it often! Just tilt the sunroof and crack a window and it's all good. My wife even tolerates it!


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

I do it regularly. One tip, empty the ash can as soon as possible. A hot summer day and a full ash can will stink the car up good.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

If I am driving my truck I am smoking my Ligas nearly always, I crack the driver window and don't even bother with the ashtray, just stick the foot out the window and let the air whisk away the ash…

STS


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Not for me, I ride a bike 98% of my travels.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

ssaka said:


> don't even bother with the ashtray, just stick the foot out the window and let the air whisk away the ash&#8230;


I was actually surprised that nobody else mentioned this. I've only smoked twice while driving, but yeah, that's how I "managed" the ash issue.


----------



## Leemack912 (Apr 21, 2014)

I am one of those puffers who doesnt like his car to smell like old smoke when I am not puffing. Plus the ash issue is a PITA


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Leemack912 said:


> I am one of those puffers who doesnt like his car to smell like old smoke when I am not puffing. Plus the ash issue is a PITA


+1 I never smoke in the car....


----------



## rapestove (Jan 19, 2014)

I do it now and again, mighty relaxing for long rides, I need to invest in a bobkin as well


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

My origional thought when posting this was that it would be a cool subject that not much has been said on here about it. but a lot of good thought have come out of it. for me I just don't drive enough to enjoy a cigar. My daily commute is about 30 minutes one way. I have thought about getting a bunch of Hemingway's for the drive but that is a little too expensive for me and then I thought about Cigarillos but i am reluctant to buy tins without trying them first.


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

I like to on long trips, really makes the miles fly by.

A tip I've heard (more for cooler weather though) is to turn outside vent on and blow heat on the floor/foot setting while cracking windows or opening the roof if your car does that. It seems to set up a convection that takes the smoke out really well.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

I rarely smoke and drive but smoke in the car while parked in driveway all the time.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I used to smoke cigars in the car when I was in inside sales. Now that I'm outside, I don't like the smell on me when meeting with clients. In the past though, I used a bobken and cracked the back windows. Some air freshened under the seats helped with the smell too.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Xikar ash can/cracked window/air freshener works for me. I smoke "lesser" sticks while driving.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

ssaka said:


> If I am driving my truck I am smoking my Ligas nearly always, I crack the driver window and don't even bother with the ashtray, just stick the foot out the window and let the air whisk away the ash&#8230;
> 
> STS





SeanTheEvans said:


> I was actually surprised that nobody else mentioned this. .........


Me too. Half my smokes go this way this way. Plus I actually take care with the ash if a biker is behind me. Couple years with a ragtop teaches you that. Getting pelted with cigarette butts gets old.


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

I like smoking in the car. Usually bring a cigar for the ride home. I roll all the windows down and enjoy it. It's it's raining or too hot, I have my window open and Crack the back opposite. Seems to get the smoke out well enough. Highway driving doesn't seem to stink up my cat, but sitting in traffic / at a light will. If it's raining, I crack the drivers side and put the air in full with the button to pull external air instead of recirculating. It seems to produce enough positive pressure to encourage smoke blown at the gap to leave the car. 

I let the wind take the ash, but I wouldn't if I lived in a dry area or of were going through a drought, homie don't like starting wildfires.

If I get burn issues, I usually stick the foot to the wind and let the breeze stoke the cherry. If I'm beyond that, out comes the torch.


----------



## FloridaCigar (Jul 29, 2013)

Yep - a bobkin is a necessity. I opened up my sunroof...but also kept everythlng shut - why waste all that good smoke?!!!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I enjoy smoking in my ride...to and from the office most days. Like some others, above any other product...I'd too recommend the Cigar Bobken. It's made for a pleasant smoke, especially in these days of cars with NO ashtray!

I keep a Herf-A-Dor 10X in my truck, ensuring it has plenty of cigars in there and I check the water/humidity rarely (as smokes don't last long in there), and I've placed some "Spanish Cedar" in there as well.

Make sure you have an extra cutter of your choice and plenty of back up lighters, matches, etc. because it's frustrating when one runs dry (a lighter)!

On the smoke itself, I will sometimes crack open the moon roof or open up the sunroof and windows...just depends on where I'm heading and how much I want to smell like the cigar. Most of the time, a little fresh air...but I enjoy the smoke filled cabin!

At the end of the day........make it enjoyable, don't get frustrated with your old cigarette habits and make sure you have a place to safely place the cigar in case of an emergency!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Nope


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

No cigars when I drive, the smell lingers too long.

I do smoke my pipe when I drive with my window open an inch or two and the outside vent open. I've never been able to smell the pipe later, so I'm happy with the situation.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

ssaka said:


> If I am driving my truck I am smoking my Ligas nearly always, I crack the driver window and don't even bother with the ashtray, just stick the foot out the window and let the air whisk away the ash&#8230;
> 
> STS


Truck ride and ligas.........yeah Id be very cool with that:bounce:


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I smoke in my car almost everyday. My car really stinks after it sits in the sun for a while. Thank god it's a lease and I get to turn it in and get a new one next month....


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Pipes in the winter, shorter cigars for the summer.
Not all the time but often enough. Crack the window, let the foot hang out, blow out the window, not a big deal.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

piperdown said:


> Pipes in the winter, shorter cigars for the summer.
> Not all the time but often enough. Crack the window, let the foot hang out, blow out the window, not a big deal.


That sounds not only dangerous, but uncomfortable! I guess you don't drive stick-shift :lol:


----------



## dcmain (Sep 25, 2014)

AuTechCoM said:


> My origional thought when posting this was that it would be a cool subject that not much has been said on here about it. but a lot of good thought have come out of it. for me I just don't drive enough to enjoy a cigar. My daily commute is about 30 minutes one way. I have thought about getting a bunch of Hemingway's for the drive but that is a little too expensive for me and then I thought about Cigarillos but i am reluctant to buy tins without trying them first.


PM me. I have a tin of john bull I would be happy to send your way.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

ssaka said:


> If I am driving my truck I am smoking my Ligas nearly always, I crack the driver window and don't even bother with the ashtray, just stick the foot out the window and let the air whisk away the ash&#8230;
> 
> STS


Ditto on that method. Even still, though the smoke smell lingers in Maybelline (F150) so I leave the windows cracked for a couple days thereafter. But in general I don't smoke while driving. I don't want the cigar smell to become a permanent fixture.

A BOTL co-worker and I were out to lunch one day in his truck, where he smokes one every day during his 2-hour trip home (commutes in DC are crazy). His truck smells like a poorly-ventilated cigar lounge, so I jokingly asked if he ever smokes in it. Yes, he replied, can you tell?


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Don't smoke and drive often but have discovered I prefer it for highway driving over local traffic so perhaps you will too. Good luck. T.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

My truck definitely smells of cigars, someone once ask me if I cared about how it would hurt the resale/trade value, "hell no, that truck was paid for with cigars, and so will be the next one..."


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I had one pickup that I would smoke in almost daily. Sadly it was wrecked this last July. I have tried to smoke in my Enclave a couple times but I just can't do it. I'll probably end up bending soon enough. The other two, no way.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

OK no one mentioned this yet other than the Xikar can. I smoke in the car nearly every day.

I use a Xikar can, passenger window down about 6 inches with the vent to the floorboard fan on 3 drawing in fresh air (not recirc). Pretty much all the smoke rolls right out the passenger window and I don't have wind blowing around blowing ashes everywhere.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

smoking is required in my trucks it acts as a deodorizer. stale smoke or stinky working men I choose smoke.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

I do it lots for longer drives. I even plan ahead of time what smoke I'll have o the way there and the one on the way back. As it was said earlier, makes time fly and I can deeply relax that way


----------



## Boltgun (Aug 1, 2014)

My old Ford has vent windows, smoke with the left hand, drive/shift with the right. Ash on the floorboard.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

I mostly ride a motorcycle where I go places, but for those times when I don't, like last weekend when I went to the Eastern Sierras, I bought a Csonka Smoker Cloaker, essentially an ozone generator. I use it when I'm smoking in the truck, and leave it on at least overnight after leaving the truck. Also have a 'pine tree' deodorant in the cab, and I'll spray some Febreze around too. Seems to work. Getting kind of hard to get those Smoker Cloakers, and they wont ship them to California...but they work!


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

I can hardly smoke while not driving. Can`t imagine while driving  If ash drops inside the car i`d crash


----------



## ahad0001 (Oct 17, 2014)

I think Smoking and driving is not a good habit. Actually i do not like smoking while i am in driving. Because it should be create any dangerous problem on the road.


----------



## Brent Strande (Dec 26, 2014)

El wedo del milagro said:


> No cigars when I drive, the smell lingers too long.
> 
> I do smoke my pipe when I drive with my window open an inch or two and the outside vent open. I've never been able to smell the pipe later, so I'm happy with the situation.


I'm still getting the hang of my pipe... Isn't it troublesome with the tamping and relighting to drive?


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

I just see some sort of Cheech & Chong thing going on.....


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Tried it a couple of times and it's not for me. I'm already fiddling with the radio and my cell phone and likely a mug of coffee or sandwich... I don't really need another distraction. I'd love to be able to, though. Sometimes I'm in the car for 2 hours straight. But it's just not practical.


----------



## rebus20 (Jan 1, 2015)

I cant do it only because I dont want the smell in my truck.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Sep 5, 2014)

I only do it when I'm on a two hour plus ride in my truck, without my wife. This doesn't happen very often. Driver side window down an inch, I've got rear suicide doors, so I don't mess with the back windows. I turn the floor vents on full, whatever temperature I need to be comfortable, and make sure it's pulling exterior air. I usually try to hold the cigar with my left hand so the smoke leaves the vehicle. I have a Xikar ash can that I use to ash. After one experience driving 80 through Nebraska on a rainy night, I learned to ash the cigar FREQUENTLY. After I'm done, I seal up the ash can, and the ash goes in the next trash can I find. Try to leave the windows open with the air on for as long as possible during the rest of your drive. If you're able to, leave the windows open overnight and that will help with the smell. Otherwise, as long as you don't smoke frequently the smell goes away after a couple of days.

It's just like smoking inside. Ventilation is the biggest issue.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Brent Strande said:


> I'm still getting the hang of my pipe... Isn't it troublesome with the tamping and relighting to drive?


With time it will get easier, Brent. Eventually you will be able to smoke bowls without tamping or re-lighting maybe half the time, and if ya do need to tamp or re-light it will become something that doesn't require thought.

I don't need to tamp often, and if I do, I usually just use my finger so I don't take my eyes off the road. I always hold the lighter the same, with my thumbnail against the side of the rim. This allows me to use my lighter without taking my eyes off the road.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

The day after I quit smoking cigarettes cold turkey 24 years ago I wasn't sure my car would even start without a cigarette in my hand. Smoking a cigar in the car would bring back too many bad associations not to mention the smell. My car is almost 3 years old and still has some of the 'new car' smell.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

AuTechCoM said:


> My origional thought when posting this was that it would be a cool subject that not much has been said on here about it. but a lot of good thought have come out of it. for me I just don't drive enough to enjoy a cigar. My daily commute is about 30 minutes one way. I have thought about getting a bunch of Hemingway's for the drive but that is a little too expensive for me and then I thought about Cigarillos but i am reluctant to buy tins without trying them first.


one of the b and ms out here carries the cohiba pequintos for about 12 a tin.They work out pretty well for car rides


----------



## Schlitzinacan (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a short commute and a fairly new car so I don't...plus I am normally doing 80+ mph so not sure how safe it would be. When I had an older car and a longer commute up to NYC I would occasionally light up.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

My commute is 90% inner city driving and relatively short. 

*I drive stick. *I seemingly can't hold a cigar in my left hand. * It's a mess.

It saddens me to no end .


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Think about this: A big cigar smoked really slowly could last about 200-250 miles at highway speeds. I could get a lot of long-distance driving done with no boredom if I smoked on a road trip.


----------



## jpalamar (Sep 7, 2014)

I smoke a power ranged every Friday on my drife to work. Crack the windows and have a cuo ashtray and your all set.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Haven't tried smoking a cigar and driving. It might interfere with the shifting as I'm old school and prefer manuals. I do love smoking in my car though when its parked. Especially in the winter season; roll down the windows and sunroof, crank up the heat and Kenney Chesney, just kick back and enjoy a good cigar.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I've only recently gotten into this, and it was a bit of an epiphany for me. When I first got into cigars, the idea of smoking in my car was unthinkable; why would I voluntarily ruin the resale value?! It never occurred to me that my '03 Civic at the far side of 10 years old, worrying about resale value loss from smoking was rather silly.

Fast forward to the present, the old girl is long gone and I now drive a '14 Civic, and it struck me that in all likelihood, I'm going to be driving that car for 10-15 more years because I fear change and I hate car payments. By the time I trade it in it'll be so run down that it'll barely be driveable, so why the hell not have the occasional cigar while smoking?

It has now become an almost daily ritual during the work week, and often on weekends when I'm doing more than just tooling around. I have an almost 40 minute commute from work to the gym every evening, and this business of getting into shape is not to be overdone, so a quick smoke on the way is quite lovely.

As others have said, I crack the front window and the back window, which creates a nice wind tunnel. I keep the air condition off recirculation to save the filter, and I use one of those most excellent Xikar cans that fits in the cupholder. Ash problem has been minimal and the can seals nicely to prevent any unnecessary permeation of old tobacco smell. A good air freshener keeps the car smelling generally nice, although I rather like the hint of cigar. Plus the interior is black/grey, so I'm not concerned with staining.

All in all, it has made my commute quite enjoyable, and I'm looking forward to my next 2+ hour road trip.

At some point I'll probably start describing cigars by mileage instead of minutes, like an old trucker I met in a B&M one day.


----------



## Han Solo Cup (Mar 11, 2015)

I just smoked my first cigar driving last Friday. I thoroughly enjoyed it since I was stuck in traffic for over an hour. I had no issues at all in anyway with the ash, I just stuck the cigar out the window while driving for a second. No big deal at all.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I used to drive 30 min to a meeting every Thursday. Smoked a Petit Corona both ways most weeks. Yes, my car smelled like cigar smoke, and after a while you couldn't get the smell out. I kinda liked it.

When that car blew a head gasket and got a crack in the block, I bought another beater car, in large part because I like being able to smoke in the thing without worrying about depreciation. Cars are a depreciating asset, may as well buy one that's already depreciated and enjoy it. 

I don't have that meeting anymore, and I really kinda miss my drive smoke. Especially on those warm summer days, smoking a Boli CJ and cruising down the back roads.


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a 75 mile commute once in a while, and will smoke a stogie in my F150, maybe twice a month. I will not light the cigar while driving, I'll pull over to do that if I have to. Since I am on the highway most of that time, I'll crack the window as little as possible, and use the fresh air from the outside via the floor and defrost vents. No problems except for long ash drop, which ends up on the floor. I almost always hold the cigar on my left, I need to look into those ash cans.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Sep 5, 2014)

yaqui said:


> I have a 75 mile commute once in a while, and will smoke a stogie in my F150, maybe twice a month. I will not light the cigar while driving, I'll pull over to do that if I have to. Since I am on the highway most of that time, I'll crack the window as little as possible, and use the fresh air from the outside via the floor and defrost vents. No problems except for long ash drop, which ends up on the floor. I almost always hold the cigar on my left, I need to look into those ash cans.


The ash cans are pretty handy. My only problem is trying to find it in the dark.


----------



## Han Solo Cup (Mar 11, 2015)

ChiefIlliniwek said:


> The ash cans are pretty handy. My only problem is trying to find it in the dark.


Just pretend the ashtray is a woman's hot spot and you'll find it. Trust me, if you really want it, you'll find it in the dark, otherwise good luck hahaha


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Sep 5, 2014)

Han Solo Cup said:


> Just pretend the ashtray is a woman's hot spot and you'll find it. Trust me, if you really want it, you'll find it in the dark, otherwise good luck hahaha


LOL, I guess they are pretty similar!


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Han Solo Cup said:


> Just pretend the ashtray is a woman's hot spot and you'll find it. Trust me, if you really want it, you'll find it in the dark, otherwise good luck hahaha


Never tried getting a piece of ash, but what the hell.....


----------



## Transporter (May 16, 2013)

I'm a car guy, and always owned manuel uber-sports cars. The only thing cooler looking than driving a Nissan Skyline, is driving it while you have a big stogie clenched soundly between your teeth.

Summer weekends only though... So I can have the front windows right down. lol. And gotta roll up the back windows to avoid ash re-entry.


----------



## 83tonio (May 30, 2013)

beachbum said:


> Guilty as well. In fact I prefer to smoke smoke bombs while driving so I can still smell the smoke and enjoy the flavor.
> I just crack the driver side window a few inches, then the passenger side down halfway.


same her. I cant smoke in the house


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Tried driving and smoking a couple of times, didn't work out for me. I'm already listening to the radio and texting and reading the news and drinking... Smoking is just another distraction.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

When I picked up my car from the dealership with only 26 miles on the odometer in 2003, the first thing I did was spark up a stogie. I insisted they throw in a cup holder ashtray or I would walk. 12 years later the Lil Red Rocket and I have shared many adventures and many cigars, although we both have a few more scrapes and dings these days. I smoke in her year round. In the winter I put the heat to the floor vent setting and pop the sunroof. In the summer I open all the windows and sunroof with abandon. I use both a bobken and a Xikar ash can, and have several spares for any passengers who may wish to partake. The lion's share of my driving is city driving and I drive a stick. It's not only possible but highly enjoyable. It's much more an art than a science. And I have become an absolute kung fu master of timing sticks so they are finished at the same time I reach my destination. :smoke:


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

jp1979 said:


> I smoke in my car almost everyday. My car really stinks after it sits in the sun for a while. Thank god it's a lease and I get to turn it in and get a new one next month....


Are you allowed to smoke in a leased vehicle? I'd always assumed it was verboten, like with a rental. Do they sock you with a cleaning fee if you do?


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Rosie said:


> Are you allowed to smoke in a leased vehicle? I'd always assumed it was verboten, like with a rental. Do they sock you with a cleaning fee if you do?


They didn't charge me at all. I also read somewhere to empty the ashtray after every smoke and that did help out


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

jp1979 said:


> They didn't charge me at all. I also read somewhere to empty the ashtray after every smoke and that did help out


Interesting. I may consider a lease for my next vehicle. But hopefully that won't be for many more years.


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

The only times I smoke in my truck is when I'm driving mostly back roads since the wind is annoying on the highway and I usually only smoke part of the cigar by the time I reach my destination. The old smoke smell seems to disappear after a few days. I had a smoke in my truck 2 days ago and had my windows down a lot and the smell is already gone.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Guess I'll be the ole guy in the thread who advocates not putting your cigar out the window....that just makes the cigar burn faster and you need the ash to help keep the cigar burning cooler...that's just how it is. If you don't like the smell then don't smoke in your car...if you don't like the ash then don't smoke in your car...if you have a sunroof like I do then you're good to go as the smoke just disappears above your head but your hair is going to smell like a cigar.....and that's ok when you're coming home from work.

LIke the other brother who rides a motorcycle....I have a cigarholder and a windshield and life is great...no smell or ash issues. At the end of the day just buy a cruiser and enjoy life.


----------



## bluesmokebloke (Mar 17, 2015)

I smoke a pipe every day during my work commute (except during the brief riding season.) Recently I've fired up a few cigars as well, which makes for a nice Friday afternoon treat. And besides, my '63 Falcon calls that accessory a "cigar lighter," so how can I not take advantage?


----------

